# Paul London doesn't like CM Punk.



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

From Paul London and Brian Kendrick's new shoot, London and Kendrick's Bogus Journey.



> There's isn't anything that's lingering, it's just nothing that ever redeemed that. There's nothing that harbors from it. I remember when I first signed with WWE, catching some weird locker room wind because I was still attached to the ROH at the time. I caught some sort of wind that I was a big sell out, but it always came directed from him. I also heard [Samoa] Joe's name thrown in there, but I didn't buy that because I was more familiar with Joe. I didn't think much of it because I didn't know Phil.
> 
> Fast forward to--I'm wrestling Kidman on some PPV in Jersey (in '04) and there was a ROH show nearby. I called some friends and made the drive, and I met a lot of guys that night. I met Jimmy Jacobs that night, and I met Jack Evans that night. There were a whole bunch of new guys and it was exciting. It was a really cool atmosphere that I had missed, but I was excited because I had a PPV the next day, and I had a singles match and that was really neat. It was the closest thing I had, at the time, that ever resembled a storyline. I was under the illusion that I might be going somewhere.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Punk has a history of being a dick, but then again so does London. What do you guys think?

Sorry for the grammar. I tried my best, but London tends to mumble, and start and stop sentences.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Another Kendrick/London shoot? I'll have to check it out, the last one was epic.

Paul London should be in Punk's spot.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't really care what Paul London thinks.

Punk does seem like he can be a smart-ass, but he seems genuine at least. But of course, I don't know the guy.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

There's no surprise there punk has always been an ass and so is london.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Who gives a shit? He is a nobody clearly jealous and bitter.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Is he just jealous because Punk is more relevant and over than he ever was or will be?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Punk might be an asshole in real life but it doesn't concern me since I don't know him personally.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

I love Paul London, that guy is entertaining as hell.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

YimYac in coming. Stand out of the way. YimYac in coming.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't wait to see which indy vanilla midget Rock316AE is going to criticize.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Another Kendrick/London shoot? I'll have to check it out, the last one was epic.
> 
> Paul London should be in Punk's spot.


If you're looking for what they did last time, you might be disappointed. They start the shoot saying that they were a bit regretful of what they said in the last shoot, and that they want to move away from the negativity.

London should be in Punk's spot? The guy doesn't have the charisma, mic skills, and I would even argue in ring skills, that Punk has.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

London has Punk beat in all those categories.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vyed said:


> Who gives a shit? He is a nobody clearly jealous and bitter.


Pretty Much this. I hate putting that leable on guys but I think it applies here. Not saying he may not have legitimate reasons not to like Punk, and of course Punk being a dick to people is nothing new, but what does he gain from airing those now?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow Paul 'nobody' London has an opinion i'll file it under the bitter failure tab along side Fatt Hardy.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao punk fans calling london jealous. Typical marks huh? 

You do know that london may have a legitimate reason to hate the guy's guts?

I swear punk fans are so fucking stupid. Punk would fucking fart on their nostrils and they will tell him "it smelled good do it again"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

For everyone saying that London is bitter, he actually comes across more positive than the last shoot he did with Kendrick, and even most of the interview he gave after he was released from WWE. He admits that he was 'burnt like Chucky [from the first Child's Play film]'. This came off as he was more meh on Punk and was just telling a story.



Carcass said:


> London has Punk beat in all those categories.


No, he really doesn't.


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

In the wrestling world, you rub people the wrong way once, and you're deemed an asshole.

Like that one story in Art of Wrestling podcast, forgot which one it was. One of the wrestlers was a big fan of Punk and Cabana, and they totally blew him off. Then they all become good buddies later.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Might as well close the thread if every other comment is about London being a nobody and bitter.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Interesting read.

I like how when ANYONE gives an interview in which they criticize someone, slightly or highly, they are called bitter, jealous and nobodies. Doesn't even matter if the guy is young or old.

You fan(atics) are so funny. 

I'm guessing if I actually watched the shoot I could, based on his mannerisms and such, see whether he is bitter or not.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I hate to say it, because I'm a fan of the guy, but this does sound a lot like he's just jealous and bitter. Like ACP said, why air it out now? 



Carcass said:


> London has Punk beat in all those categories.


Are you just upset he's going to beat your boy Bryan at the next PPV and move on to somebody important?


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Punk is a cunt.

Doesnt draw aswell


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> Punk is a cunt.
> 
> Doesnt draw aswell


Wow. Really?


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> Interesting read.
> 
> I like how when ANYONE gives an interview in which they criticize someone, slightly or highly, they are called bitter, jealous and nobodies. Doesn't even matter if the guy is young or old.
> 
> ...


Really? Can you also read his mind? 

He is a bitter, jealous, attention whore. How many shoots as he done by now? Funny, he is known more for his shoots than his wrestling career. Thats how pathetic and irrelevant he is. What took him so long to come out with this story? Let me guess, CM Punk is a top guy now.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

I do love how London is getting a bad response from telling a story. He didn't say anything negative towards Punk, he just told a story about what it was like with Punk in the locker room. From Punk's interviews and twitter, you have to admit this kind of attitude is believable.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Are you just upset he's going to beat your boy Bryan at the next PPV and move on to somebody important?


Oh shit. Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with what he said...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amuroray said:


> Punk is a cunt.
> 
> Doesnt draw aswell


:lmao:lmao:lmao at throwing "doesn't draw well" into there. Another top quality post from this guy! As if it's relevant in any way.

Regardless, can't wait for another London/Kendrick shoot. Just watched their last one. London is a fairly weird guy but he easily could be telling the truth.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Kamikaze™ said:


> I do love how London is getting a bad response from telling a story. He didn't say anything negative towards Punk, he just told a story about what it was like with Punk in the locker room. From Punk's interviews and twitter, you have to admit this kind of attitude is believable.


Pretty much
All he did was say how CM Punk acted
And with the way Punk does act,it's not surprising...at times,he does sound a bit rude


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

I like how London formed his opinion of Punk after someone elses feeling, in that story all Punk did was say Hi, fucking London lol


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> I don't see anything wrong with what he said...


There wasn't, but people can't stand negative things being said about their favorite wrestler.



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Are you just upset he's going to beat your boy Bryan at the next PPV and move on to somebody important?


I've already moved past that and moved on to dreading the Cena reign we're gonna get at Summerslam or NOC.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> Punk is a cunt.
> 
> Doesnt draw aswell


Sigh...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yup. Punk fans are quickly ticked off. One superstar tell a story about punk...

Oh guise he is jelly of punk cus punk is a top star!!!..

Oh guise hes a nobody a loser hes jealous of cm punk.

Fuck that nobody london hes mad bro .
Oohh fuck fatt hardy and meth hardy those jealous cunts 


Real life facts.

You morons wish you accomplished what those guys have accomplished in life.

stop with the hate talk. Analyzed what was said first. He did not said anything hateful towards your beloved hero cm punk. He was just telling a story of how was like to be on the locker room with him. that is all. I bet jesus christ would tell a story bout punk and you morons would go wild and talk about how jesus is a jealous cunt a nobody like london and matt hardy that punk had surpassed jesus god like status :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Amuroray said:


> Punk is a cunt.
> 
> Doesnt draw aswell


There. Now no one else needs to say it.

For whatever Punk's reputation is, London's isn't much better tbh. I don't know if its as much being bitter as it is just being rubbed the wrong way by the guy. It happens.


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

CM Punk is, IMO, the best wrestler in WWE, but Paul London would be much better than him with a "Loose Cannon" gimmick. 

Everyone has a terrible "the first time I met CM Punk" story, that's not surprising.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

"LOL PUNK IS NO DRAW HHH WANNABE CANT EVEN CONTROL HIMSELF LET ALONE A LOCKEROOM WHAT AN ASSHOLE" unk2

Inb4 Mark War


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

It was a pretty boring shoot tbh...and London has a right to dislike him, he's actually met him before, and by all reports Punk is a giant douche. Either way, we're just fans, we don't know either of them if London thinks he's a dick and doesn't respect him etc... then fine.



CMWit said:


> I like how London formed his opinion of Punk after someone elses feeling, in that story all Punk did was say Hi, fucking London lol


All jokes about Jeff Hardy etc aside, whether or not you say hello or how you say it is important in a wrestling locker room. I recall Punk complaining about the way that the Rock acted in the locker room...so if London heard stories beforehand and then interacted with Punk on a personal level backstage and Punk acted like a dick, then he acted like a dick.

From the shoot, London heard stories and made up his own mind about the way he felt about CM Punk. There's nothing strange about that at all.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Vyed said:


> Really? Can you also read his mind?
> 
> He is a bitter, jealous, attention whore. How many shoots as he done by now? Funny, he is known more for his shoots than his wrestling career. Thats how pathetic and irrelevant he is. What took him so long to come out with this story? Let me guess, CM Punk is a top guy now.


What? No. Can't you look at people and at least _guess_ whether they are spiteful, truthful or whatever? "Read minds", lol.

And, oh god. You can't claim that what you are saying is true, because, obviously, some of us don't think so, which automatically disputes your claims. They are just as unproven as ours. 

But you know what? All of that doesn't matter:

Did he do an interview JUST so that he could "reveal his shocking and never-before-heard dark story about CM Punk"? No. They just did another shoot, talked about loads of stuff, and, somewhere in there, he told a short story about how he thinks that CM Punk is an ass and how he politics to much in the locker room... Heh, more so, the point of that whole segment isn't "Punk is shit, and I'm better", the point is "A lot of guys seem to see him as a total asshole, and I tend to agree... More importantly, I don't like (backstage) politics in general."


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

gohel50 said:


> CM Punk is, IMO, the best wrestler in WWE, but Paul London would be much better than him with a "Loose Cannon" gimmick.
> 
> Everyone has a terrible "the first time I met CM Punk" story, that's not surprising.



Bryan Danielson
&
Tyson Kidd 

Would like to have a talk with you.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

BTW- for all the people overreacting and saying that London "hates Punk" his feelings on him are not that strong at all. He doesn't hate him, he just doesn't care for him or think much of him...saying the guy hates him is going above and beyond, like he would get into a fight if he saw him.

Big deal, a lot of wrestlers don't like each other, and everyone KNOWS that Punk comes across as a dick to fans and other wrestlers when he meets them in person.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Oh shit. Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!


Never. Carcass is one of my fave five.

And lol, this thread did not last very long at all.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay this is coming from a guy who has been relevant and "Cool" in shoot interviews..


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

Amuroray said:


> Punk is a cunt.
> 
> Doesnt draw aswell


Lol, how random was that.

Nobody is bigger than Cena as a draw. Punk at least sells a lot more merchandise than other top wrestlers. Punk does draw time to time so that doesn't apply to him anymore.

As for Paul is he really shooting, didn't know that he has a job. If you're trying to get attention, well do it professionally.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I don't get why everybody is completely writing this off as bitter ramblings when the Cena/Kenny story was basically met by the majority as stone cold facts. Not that i particularly care about either story much, but it just seems a bit funny the way people will just find any way of defending wrestlers they like, and try and find any reason to criticize the wrestlers they don't like.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well it's common knowledge that Punk is an asshole and a prick and anyone that makes it to the top of WWE knows how to work the political side of things. I see nothing new here. It's all common knowledge.*


----------



## Classy (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm just curious but since when has success, or lack thereof, determined how good a judge of character someone is? CM Punk is the WWE Champion he's had more success then London did in WWE but that doesn't change the fact that Punk came off as a bit of a douche. And plus London seemed pretty indifferent he didn't say it with disdain or anger or hatred or anything it was just one of those "by the way" things.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't get the "jealous/bitter" comments when it was proven time after time that Punk is a delusional, whiny bitch. That story is probably true.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Most people could never be friends with their double. Punk and London are cut from the same cloth and either one could have been successful if the cards were dealt right. Punk is a little more charismatic, London is more innovative and creative, but both are excellent wrestlers with minds for the business. The one major thing Punk has over London is that he is more pragmatic. London doesn't know how to play the game, Punk does. London and Kendrick both had ideas for creative, just as Punk did, but Punk used his impending departure as leverage which they couldn't.

Whatever, it's one of a million inter-worker relationships based on either a misunderstanding or simply rubbing each other the wrong way. Both are supremely talented, both are smart guys, and both are assholes. I'm not surprised they don't particularly like each other.

And don't say that London is a nobody, that's just asinine.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Well it sounds true and he isn't basing it off of only himself but off of what others have said in the locker room..plus I am pretty sure if anyone who is a fan of his work actually met him and he was a dick head like he's known to be you wouldn't be such immense fans and that goes for any wrestler in general.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

He has punk beat in every category? Haha, you wish.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Paul London does not matter and CM Punk does, that is why Paul London hates CM Punk period.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

WPack911 said:


> Paul London does not matter and CM Punk does, that is why Paul London hates CM Punk period.


that is true you have to be some sort of an asshole dick head to make it in WWE it appears the more of an asshole you are the further you get - nice guys don't survive in WWE.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Who the fuck cares about Paul London anyway? He has alot to thank WWE for cause had it not been for his almost year long reign as tag champs he would probably still be a nobody on the independents. At least now he's a nobody who once worked for WWE. Stupid vanilla midget. Paul London is the kind of person that only gets a long with those who are nice to him and throws tandrums when people are dicks to him. News flash for London, not everyone is going to like you and if a guy's a prick then let him be a prick. It's better to just not give a fuck rather than being a complete crybaby bout everything. 

I don't get why Paul London thinks his shit doesn't smell so much anyway. I love how people are saying London could have been so successful. No he couldn't. He's independent wrestler number 43569 who does nothing but jump and flip around. There's nothing special about him that makes him stand out from the rest. There's 43568 other who could jump and flip around. Nothing special in him. Moving on....


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

WPack911 said:


> Paul London does not matter and CM Punk does, that is why Paul London hates CM Punk period.


If that was the case, why did he say positive things about Cena and Orton, who also matter? And that was during the last one him and Kendrick did which was a lot more negative than this one, apparently.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't believe PUNK is like HHH when it comes to politics, and we already know he's an asshole, so not much of a story really :/


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Two guys worked together. One didn't care for the other all that much. Other has reputation for being a bit of a dick.

Why does anybody beyond their workplace even care? I like Punk the wrestler, I don't give two shits about Punk the person. If he is a total dickhead, does it really matter?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Never question the almighty Punk. He can do no wrong...

unk2

On a serious note, why are people saying London is "jealous"? Because he said he didn't like Punk? If he said he didn't like Cena you all would praise him. If someone is an asshole, then someone is an asshole.

I like Punk in the ring, he's one of my favorite wrestlers today, but we've read multiple articles of people saying the same thing about CM Punk. Stop trying to defend him.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG Punk is an asshole? I had no idea??? Seriously.....but really hes an ass, but he's good at it and he's entertaining. can't say that about London tho


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Punk is a dick. Isn't that why people like him?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I swear a God, the Punk marks are the most butthurt people runnin' wild around. What difference does it make who said it? "Oh, Paul London said it, so his opinion doesn't matter, DAT STONET NOBODY!" The same shit would happen if anyone else said it. I swear a God, in few years, if someone like Taker, Kane or HBK say something against Punk, the reaction will be exactly the same as it's right now with London.

Fucking miserable people.



Rock316AE said:


> I don't get the "jealous/bitter" comments when it was proven time after time that Punk is a delusional, whiny bitch. That story is probably true.


This.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Honestly, I never knew Punk had the reputation of being a dick till I read this.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Honestly, I never knew Punk had the reputation of being a dick till I read this.


And hes a massive white knight aswell


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Amuroray said:


> And hes a massive white knight aswell


And I bet he can;t draw either, right?


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Carcass said:


> If that was the case, why did he say positive things about Cena and Orton, who also matter? And that was during the last one him and Kendrick did which was a lot more negative than this one, apparently.



Honestly maybe because Cena and Orton IMO are not as similar in wrestling style or background as London and Punk, though I can't say for sure. 

Whatever the reason I don't really see how what Punk did here makes him an asshole though, Punk was a top star in ROH then maybe seeing a WWE guy waltz in and everybody crowd around and kiss his ass annoyed him because he felt though guys were treating him like he was doing them all a favor coming there and letting them bask in his spotlight, and in Punk's eyes that made ROH seem like shit to WWE or made those guys look like wannabees when Punk already knew he was something special so he did not want to be associated with the ass kissing so he said hi and left.

I am not saying that punk is or is not an asshole (though true assholes are criminals and wife beaters and such IMO), but I will say that if I am a top guy in ROH then and I see big shot WWE superstar walk through the door and don't want to look like a kiss ass I might of done the same. Plus, maybe he knew the other ROH guys were talking shit about him to London also and just wanted to get out of there.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

doesnt everyone know Punk is kinda an asshole. Whenever some wrestler shoots or says that it seems every poster forgets that its already common knowledge. Im not gonna say London is jealous or bitter cuz i doubt he even thinks he is as good as Punk so why would he ever be jealous. He had a great run with Kendrick and then disappeared.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Who gives a fuck if Punk is an asshole in real life? None of us know the man personally, if he entertains people then that's all that matters.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

punx06 said:


> Who gives a fuck if Punk is an asshole in real life? None of us know the man personally, if he entertains people then that's all that matters.


He hasnt entertained anybody since HHH ended him at night of champions.

no wonder the man cant draw.He even tried to get into to an argument with chris brown to get ratings but got owned by him and still couldnt get ratings lol

CM Punk is the Shelly Levine of the WWE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Da GOAT Paul London telling it like it is.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Who the fuck cares about Paul London anyway? He has alot to thank WWE for cause had it not been for his almost year long reign as tag champs he would probably still be a nobody on the independents. At least now he's a nobody who once worked for WWE. Stupid vanilla midget. Paul London is the kind of person that only gets a long with those who are nice to him and throws tandrums when people are dicks to him. News flash for London, not everyone is going to like you and if a guy's a prick then let him be a prick. It's better to just not give a fuck rather than being a complete crybaby bout everything.
> 
> I don't get why Paul London thinks his shit doesn't smell so much anyway. I love how people are saying London could have been so successful. No he couldn't. He's independent wrestler number 43569 who does nothing but jump and flip around. There's nothing special about him that makes him stand out from the rest. There's 43568 other who could jump and flip around. Nothing special in him. Moving on....


Yeah, this is just wrong. Paul London is a fantastic tag team wrestler and one of the smartest workers in wrestling. Just because some one can do a shooting star press doesn't make them a spot monkey anymore than it makes them a GOAT. It's in how you put a match together, and London put some great matches together in both the indies and WWE.

On top of that, London and Kendrick tried to be accomodating and work with creative by supplying ideas. The masks they wore to the ring, and the ring attire were there idea, and they were both entertaining in backstage vignettes when given the opportunity. 

Add that to London's work that helped make early ROH a success, and his feuds with guys like Bryan Danielson, and you have one of the most solid, reliable workers out there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> I swear a God, the Punk marks are the most butthurt people runnin' wild around. What difference does it make who said it? "Oh, Paul London said it, so his opinion doesn't matter, DAT STONET NOBODY!" The same shit would happen if anyone else said it. I swear a God, in few years, if someone like Taker, Kane or HBK say something against Punk, the reaction will be exactly the same as it's right now with London.
> 
> *Fucking miserable people.*
> 
> ...


To be fair there are far more miserable people on this forum such as amuoray or w/e. 

And I think the name does somewhat matter. I'd take word from HBK, a legend, with a highly regarded opinion over a drunk and high London that burned his bridges with WWE. That being said, I believe it. But name does matter.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I always assumed that C.M. Punk basically just played himself on TV. This isn't really much of a shock.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The real reason why CM Punk isn't entertaining anymore is because he's developed a kid fan based. So for now Daniel Bryan is the shit because kids haven't started to chant "Yes" as yet.

It's amazing how people are now starting to realize Punk says corny things and is booked like Superman now. I remember everyone breathing down my neck back in December when I said Punk was the Superman of TLC as he overcame the odds in the match. But back in December liking Punk was still the cool thing. Calling Laurinitis a "giant toolbox" was corny and stale but calling Triple H a "doofus" was clever and funny.

The pretense needs to stop on this damn forum now for once. What does this have to do with the topic at hand? I don't know. I just saw some guys taking jabs at Punk. And before anyone calls me a Punk defender, no I'm not. Like I said I was very vocal about his Superman performance at TLC. 

But back on topic. This report isn't going to make me hate Punk nor is it going to make me like London. I still think London is a piece of shit vanilla midget and Punk is one of the coolest wrestlers of this generation. Is he a dick? Yeah, so too was/is Triple H but does that stop people from going all ape shit whenever he's on RAW? Well about 5 years ago it did but not anymore. Now he's a legend. He was the last of a dying breed. See what I'm talking about?


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Brye said:


> To be fair there are far more miserable people on this forum such as amuoray or w/e.
> 
> And I think the name does somewhat matter. I'd take word from HBK, a legend, with a highly regarded opinion over a drunk and high London that burned his bridges with WWE. That being said, I believe it. But name does matter.


Im negative as the wwe is an awful product ATM


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Amuroray said:


> Im negative as the wwe is an awful product ATM


It's ok, because you're so eloquent when you express your thoughts.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I don't get the "jealous/bitter" comments when it was proven time after time that Punk is a delusional, whiny bitch. That story is probably true.


Totally agree with you, and do you know what's hilarious? Hold on........... Is that these Punk marks will defend him to death but the one thing they will agree on is the fact that Punk is indeed a delusional, whiny bitch. They don't even try to defend that because they consciously know that they are defending a douchebag.

Plus I would never see the people commenting in this thread giving these kind of excuses for wrestler they don't like (Cena, Orton, Sheamus, HHH etc...).

I have finally realized that some smarks are indeed not smart wrestling fans. They are just glorified marks who will hate the face of the company because their guy is not face of the company. Will hate the World Heavyweight Champion because their guy is not World Heavyweight Champion. Will hate the WWE because their promotion is not the top promotion, and you get the point. Just one more: Will shit on what Paul London said because it was about CM Punk. But will believe what Kenny said because it was about John Cena.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> The real reason why CM Punk isn't entertaining anymore is because he's developed a kid fan based. So for now Daniel Bryan is the shit because kids haven't started to chant "Yes" as yet.


Punk doesnt have a full kid fanbase at all yet like Cenas. Also, Superpunk does not exist really. But as the rest of your post states, this topic shouldnt turn into this arguement.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> The real reason why CM Punk isn't entertaining anymore is because he's developed a kid fan based. So for now Daniel Bryan is the shit because kids haven't started to chant "Yes" as yet.


I have to disagree with this statement. I knew many kids, me being one of them, who were fans of Stone Cold in the 1990's and it never ruined his character. There were a lot kids who liked The Rock and The Undertaker as well and it didn't change them.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Attack you do realize the IWC bitched about them 12 years ago right?

Sure it didn't ruin their character for you, you were a kid.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

London's just confirming the truth and that's Phil being a fraud.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

London's a dickhead
Punk's a dickhead.

Their dickheadiness combined in a general zone of 100 metres just creates mecha dickheadiness.

Though, Punk is an outspoken dickhead and London is a slightly less outspoken dickhead.

If you can't admit both are dickheads then you're a dickhead.

London is definitely less of a dickhead though. But that doesn't mean he's not a dickhead.

Dickheads.


----------



## Grave (Nov 2, 2003)

Punk in ROH was a long time ago. I wonder why he waited until Punk became the number one guy in the industry? So odd. I trust this Paul London fella.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Why are Punk fans so upset about this anyway? My response is "Hell yeah!" Punk is the indy scenes version of the Game, he's willing to stand up for himself, and he's putting himself into the booking side of things. Give him a few years and he'll be getting himself into WWE booking meetings, and working his way into the inner workings of WWE so that he can promote from the inside.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

@Grave

Exactly. Punk is a dick in real life, we know that. I wont defend him but paul london is nothing but a bitter attention whore. The only way he can be relevant is by "shooting" on a top star. I hate these insecure fucks.


----------



## Grave (Nov 2, 2003)

Kid Kablam said:


> Why are Punk fans so upset about this anyway? My response is "Hell yeah!" Punk is the indy scenes version of the Game, he's willing to stand up for himself, and he's putting himself into the booking side of things. Give him a few years and he'll be getting himself into WWE booking meetings, and working his way into the inner workings of WWE so that he can promote from the inside.


Why are Punk haters so "Hell yeah!" about a story they have no idea about? I don't completely doubt the story but this is all hearsay and getting upset or happy is silly. I take it with a huge grain of salt because nobodies talk shit about top guys all the time. And anyway, I don't know London or Punk, so I don't personally trust either of them. I just know Punk entertains me and London seems cunty.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Striker said:


> Attack you do realize the IWC bitched about them 12 years ago right?
> 
> Sure it didn't ruin their character for you, you were a kid.


Still to this day they are revered as the best in the business. This whole "kid fan base" shit is getting old. How many kids are fans of a specific wrestler doesn't affect that wrestler nor does it hurt the product. I'm tired of people saying that.

And tell me, who did it ruin the character for? It wasn't just because I was a kid either. I'm 21 years old and I still like The Rock and Austin. People who were 21 years old 15 years ago that were fans of Rock and Austin are still fans of them.

The IWC bitches about everyone.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Grave said:


> Why are Punk haters so "Hell yeah!" about a story they have no idea about? I don't completely doubt the story but this is all hearsay and getting upset or happy is silly. I take it with a huge grain of salt because nobodies talk shit about top guys all the time. And anyway, I don't know London or Punk, so I don't personaly trust either of them. I just know Punk entertains me and London seems cunty.


Seeing as I am a Punk supporter, I couldn't tell you. It annoys me as well that people complain about Punk's arrogance, and then whine that the current group of superstars don't "want" it enough, and doesn't have enough fight in them. This is what fight looks like. 

Whether or not its heresay is beside the point. It means he has enemies, and you only have enemies if you're doing something right. If Punk was being an asshole in ROH, it was probably to make a better product, and based on his feud with Joe, he was doing it right.

London is cunty, but he was also in WWE when it was much harder to be a lightweight. He didn't get Punk's breaks, and he tried very hard to be a team player. I'd be a little pissed too if I was basically told by Shane McMahon that tag team wrestling was a dead end while I was toiling in the tag ranks. 

Point is, Punk is fighting for his spot. He is trying to shake things up, and he's not on his knees, groveling at the alter of the Rock. Punk marks should be proud of their guy for fighting the current locker room mentality that demands current wrestlers suck the previous generation's dick. If it meant he had to be a jerk in ROH, so be it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

good to hear that punk has the killer instinct just like Hunter.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

fuck punk


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

CM Punk is a Triple H wannabe.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Punk is an ass, but London is a moron, why has he waited this long to say that about Punk.

Just the fact London did that makes me want to puke.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> CM Punk is a Triple H wannabe.


And HHH is a Ric Flair wannabe.

We've all gotta have heroes.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

We get it Punk's a dick. It's been well-established. Move the fuck on. We don't need a thread about it every day.

Also, why do people care so much about what goes on behind the curtain as long as it doesn't affect the show? Punk's a dick backstage? I don't care, his matches entertain me...



his promos...eh not so much.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Kid Kablam said:


> And HHH is a Ric Flair wannabe.
> 
> We've all gotta have heroes.


Triple H is a hero? Triple H is Punk's hero? Even better lol.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Triple H is a hero? Triple H is Punk's hero? Even better lol.


You know, we could be heroes.

But just for one day.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

If you don't "get" Punk, you're going to think that he's an asshole. That's the thing. I've met him many times and he is a cool guy. Sarcastic but cool.


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Lol at those saying that London is an attention whore. According to some of his closest friends, he's almost retired right now because he'd rather smoke pot than wrestle for TNA, ROH or PWG, if he really wanted attention he would be in a big company right now.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk has been known to be a dickhead but I think Paul London and Brian Kendrick are just jealous that their WWE careers failed while CM Punk's career has succeded


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk has been known to be a dickhead but I think Paul London and Brian Kendrick are just jealous that their WWE careers failed while CM Punk's career has succeded


*Be that as it may, it doesn't mean what they are saying isn't the truth... actually it's pretty much common knowledge that it is indeed the truth.*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I believe London as well, why would he lie about something like that, he went into a lot of detail on what happened.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Rated R&#153;;11697773 said:


> I believe London as well, why would he lie about something like that, he went into a lot of detail on what happened.


Details mean truth? lol wow...

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Details mean truth? lol wow...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


It certainly helps. I don't see why you act like that's a ridiculous reason to believe it.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

lol who gives a shit, really?

I've made this sarcastic point before and I'll make it again - OH, THEY AREN'T ALL FRIENDS IN THE WRESTLING BUSINESS?? WHY THAT ASTOUNDS ME!!

When you strip this story down all it contains is a little fact that makes Punk out to be a bit of an arrogant douche (which he's well documented for being), and the rest is just speculation about the guy. But even at that, the tone isn't even that angry - without having seen the interview, it sounds to me like it's just some shit that came up.

But as I said, who fucking cares - I don't care if Punk shat in London's cereal or if London is just looking for a reason to dislike the guy because he broke out from that indy reputation and made something of himself. Who fucking cares? Wrestling is full of misdirected hatred and outright BS. Get over it.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Jan 3, 2012)

London actually said that he didn't know Punk very well, but the experiences he had with him weren't good.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol ima said it again

These punk marks would let punk fart on their nostrils then tell him that it was good and to do it again :lmao 

Punk says "get on your knees and kiss my cock and these ding bats says when :fpalm


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Vyed said:


> @Grave
> 
> Exactly. Punk is a dick in real life, we know that. I wont defend him but paul london is nothing but a bitter attention whore. The only way he can be relevant is by "shooting" on a top star. I hate these insecure fucks.


That actually sounds like CM Punk. Does last summer ring a bell?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

For everyone shitting on London, he himself said that when he met AJ Styles and Jimmy Wang Yang he thought they were both assholes because they snubbed him. Now, he's friends with both of them. For all we know London and Punk could become friends if they hung out for a day. Also, Cabana has mentioned on his podcast that a lot of guys have said that he and Punk rubbed them the wrong way when first meeting either of them.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

100% agree with Paul London. This is why he always has one of the best shoot interviews. Will be watching this soon hopefully.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Some of the ignorance in this thread is hilarious. :lmao

Coming from both sides.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Elijah89 said:


> That actually sounds like CM Punk. Does last summer ring a bell?


that's no true though. I'm not a punk fan but you can't deny his S.E.S day were awesome so was his work in ECW and before he made the S.E.S his work with jeff hardy.

Although he did reached superstardom when he shoot on vince and hhh. But he was already relevant before that.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I still don't see what was said that was so outrageously wrong or unbelievable. Wow, so Punk isn't always the sweetest guy ever – what a revelation. That's some earth shattering opinion, right there. Craziness.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dark_Link said:


> Lol ima said it again
> 
> These punk marks would let punk fart on their nostrils then tell him that it was good and to do it again :lmao
> 
> Punk says "get on your knees and kiss my cock and these ding bats says when :fpalm


Or maybe they just don't give a shit? Seriously, Punk's a dick. We all know it. Does it really even matter? No. Now move on.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I dont like punk either, so ?


----------



## Realdonnyv (May 21, 2012)

London likes drugs. Dislikes straight-edge, popular wwe champ. Makes sense really.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vyed said:


> Who gives a shit? He is a nobody clearly jealous and bitter.





Hordriss said:


> Is he just jealous because Punk is more relevant and over than he ever was or will be?





Vyed said:


> @Grave
> 
> Exactly. Punk is a dick in real life, we know that. I wont defend him but paul london is nothing but a bitter attention whore. The only way he can be relevant is by "shooting" on a top star. I hate these insecure fucks.


I fucking can't. 

So only people that are as "relevant" or more "relevant" than Punk can say something about him that isn't putting him on the jesus pedestal? 

Punk being a dickhead in ROH is common knowledge. Punk being a control freak in ROH is also common knowledge. Punk reveling and boasting about being a complete dickhead is common knowledge. Why some of his fans start getting delusional and pull the "dar he jelous" card when someone else points it out, I have no idea and it baffles me. 

I saw the shoot and London was hesitant to even go into why he dislikes certain people because right now, he's indifferent about them all. He only mentioned Punk because he was asked. He didn't wait and twiddle his thumbs until Punk became a bigger star to say he doesn't like him. If that were the case, he would've blasted Bryan Danielson too in that shoot but he didn't because he actually likes him and had nothing but positive things to say about the guy.

Anyone saying anything negative about a popular wrestler right now = bitter and jealous? What kind of fuckery is this?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Brye said:


> It certainly helps. I don't see why you act like that's a ridiculous reason to believe it.


To play devil's advocate here....are you saying that no one would ever make up a detailed story for the purpose of getting attention? Because, let's face it, thats really what this seems like. An attention grab. We all know punk is a dick, regardless of what London says...

But to say that you believe a story because of it's "details" which lack any verifiable points...thats a pretty high level of ignorance. Especially considering that the poster that said he was inclined to believe London was also the guy who said on the page before that post that he doesnt believe a word of london's bullshit.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

2 guys under 260 lbs

Rock316AE doesn't know which to hate I bet


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

London isn't wrestling for any notable companies and Punk is the WWE champion. Hmm.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Punk being the HHH locker room in ROH sounds like shit he never beated Samoa Joe during the trilogy, he put young guys over like Roderick Strong, Jay Leathal, Jimmy Rave, Spanky....

I like Paul London but he sounds like a straight hater


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Carcass said:


> Another Kendrick/London shoot? I'll have to check it out, the last one was epic.
> 
> *Paul London should be in Punk's spot.*


Because London is as talented as Punk, or even more talented?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I mean, London spoke on the obvious, that Punk is somewhat of an asshole. Nothing new.

Only thing is, Punk has admitted to basically being a longer and maybe London found it ironic that a guy "allegedly" viewed him in a certain way for leaving ROH, when Punk did the same thing.

Do you think Punk had beef on the indy scene for any reason besides him being an asshole? In case you people don't know, Punk is all for himself, which is why he never sparked the change like he said he would. He's happy with his position and has a fuck it attitude towards everyone else, which is somewhat required to become a true star these days.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

So the news story is that one other guy at ROH doesn't like him and Punk said "Hi".

GTFO.


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

why does it matter to any of you


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Quasi Juice said:


> Because London is as talented as Punk, or even more talented?


Tbh, the motivated London was better than Punk, any day in week.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

If WWE eventually makes a cruiserweight show, Paul London is the first guy to sign. He's been amazing. Especially in 2006. And do you remember his tag team with Brian Kendrick? Man, I wish they were not released.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> What? No. Can't you look at people and at least _guess_ whether they are spiteful, truthful or whatever? "Read minds", lol.
> 
> And, oh god. You can't claim that what you are saying is true, because, obviously, some of us don't think so, which automatically disputes your claims. They are just as unproven as ours.
> 
> ...


I quoted my OWN post to remind you a few things.

The title of this thread is actually very misleading.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, CM Punk is an asshole. Big deal. London is just mad he never truly made it like Punk did.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

Paul london was entertaining guy. I liked him in WWE lol.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I fucking can't.
> 
> So only people that are as "relevant" or more "relevant" than Punk can say something about him that isn't putting him on the jesus pedestal?
> 
> ...


Dear God Amber I love you(don't tell Ladycroft)

You took every bit of what I was gonna say when I see dumb posts like that!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I fucking can't.
> 
> So only people that are as "relevant" or more "relevant" than Punk can say something about him that isn't putting him on the jesus pedestal?
> 
> ...


I have been saying this throught out the whole thread :lmao


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> Because London is as talented as Punk, or even more talented?


Paul London has basically the same skill set as Punk: Same agility; same understanding of how to structure a match and work it smart; same attitude, same good looks (in that grungy, alt way); similar sense of humor. Like Punk he was also a little to proud of his bullshit detector, and didn't like to swallow what other people sold him. Sometimes that's a good thing, sometimes it leads to you doing destructive things. Both he and Kendrick could be very charismatic when given a chance. 

So, yeah. If he had CM Punk's breaks, he could have easily done similar things. Maybe not quite as big as Punk, because Punk sounds more comfortable using his leverage while London seems like more of a martyr, but London easily could have held the ECW title and stayed with the company into this era.

Again, Paul London is not a nobody. He's not Kevin Fertig, he's not Sean O'Haire, he's not wasn't a member of Kronic, or a dozen "coulda been, shoulda been" big men the WWE brought in with no relevant wrestling experience. He had a spectacular career in the indies, and he had a solid career in the WWE that a lot of people would kill for.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

THE BRIAN Kendrick was better than Paul london every possible way.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol @ people claiming he's bitter, he's really not into wrestling anymore, so I don't think he watches it and knows what Punk is doing.

The only thing I know London (& Kendrick) are bitter about is that time HHH buried them, man they got some steam let off at that shoot with that, and rightfully so.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tinkerbell said:


> Lol @ people claiming he's bitter, he's really not into wrestling anymore, so I don't think he watches it and knows what Punk is doing.
> 
> The only thing I know London (& Kendrick) are bitter about is that time HHH buried them, man they got some steam let off at that shoot with that, and rightfully so.


That is the only thing they really laid into and for good reason. I won't even say that it was them being bitter but them being mad at themselves for not sticking up for themselves. When Paul London won't even rip into Matt Hardy and all of the bullshit he's done in the last year, you know London just doesn't care about these people anymore. 

God forbid someone does not like CM Jesus.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kid Kablam said:


> Paul London has basically the same skill set as Punk: Same agility; same understanding of how to structure a match and work it smart; same attitude, same good looks (in that grungy, alt way); similar sense of humor. Like Punk he was also a little to proud of his bullshit detector, and didn't like to swallow what other people sold him. Sometimes that's a good thing, sometimes it leads to you doing destructive things. Both he and Kendrick could be very charismatic when given a chance.
> 
> So, yeah. If he had CM Punk's breaks, he could have easily done similar things. Maybe not quite as big as Punk, because Punk sounds more comfortable using his leverage while London seems like more of a martyr, but London easily could have held the ECW title and stayed with the company into this era.
> 
> Again, Paul London is not a nobody. He's not Kevin Fertig, he's not Sean O'Haire, he's not wasn't a member of Kronic, or a dozen "coulda been, shoulda been" big men the WWE brought in with no relevant wrestling experience. He had a spectacular career in the indies, and he had a solid career in the WWE that a lot of people would kill for.


Punk and London are very similar, except Punk is the better, more talented version.



Amber B said:


> That is the only thing they really laid into and for good reason. I won't even say that it was them being bitter but them being mad at themselves for not sticking up for themselves.* When Paul London won't even rip into Matt Hardy and all of the bullshit he's done in the last year, you know London just doesn't care about these people anymore.
> *
> God forbid someone does not like CM Jesus.


This is true. These guys were a lot less bitter than before. The first 10-15 minutes were them talking about how they regretted being so negative in the last shoot. I'm a bit disappointed that he didn't rip into Matt Hardy though.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Punk and London are very similar, except Punk is the better, more talented version.


Punk gets the current world more. He's more savy and more openly charismatic. It's also hard to tell where London's talent could have taken him if he had gotten more of a chance to work with the upper card. Kind of like Daniel Bryan, I think London had a lot of latent potential, the kind that takes the right situation or right feud to unlock. Daniel Bryan got his(The Big Show, Mark Henry, and CM Punk feuds) London never did.

So yeah, Punk has more going for him, but a lot of people act like London was Billy Kidman or Shannon Moore.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

If Paul London has such a problem with CM Punk then step into the ring with him and see how long hes survives against CM Punk as he would kick London's ass


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> If Paul London has such a problem with CM Punk then step into the ring with him and see how long hes survives against CM Punk as he would kick London's ass


OH FOR THE LOVE OF GOD ARE YOU INCAPABLE OF READING?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

I never understood why people that have not achieved success are bitter if they don't happen to like someone with success, what if someone who has success doesn't like someone who doesn't have success, are they just feeling better than them?

It's stupid, he's not bitter, he just doesn't like CM Punk because he doesn't like CM Punk, it sounds like he took to disliking Punk *before * he got all that success that he's got.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Two wrestlers don't like eachother in real-life.

*Who the fuck cares?*


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Jeez.

Punk marks get SERIOUSLY butthurt when anybody dares to speak ill of their savour, dont they?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

So what I'm getting out of this is that even though - and this is by his own admission, he didn't know him, London immediately began forming a negative opinion of Punk based on Jack Evans' and "some other guys'" bitching. Then when he did encounter Punk, he saw him "pacing like a tiger" and presumed he was upset... and then because he only said "hi" - when Punk didn't even have to speak to London (a visiting WWE wrestler), to begin with - instead of virtually t-bagging him, like everyone else apparently did, he thought Punk was being a dick and was annoyed that people liked London. It sounds like a whole lot of paranoia on London's part to me - although considering the amount of pot London smokes, it's hardly surprising. I'd imagine London is so baked most of the time, he has no clue of what is going on around him anyway, so, that being said, I'll take most things London says with a pinch of salt... and especially in this case, since London's view of Punk being an arsehole and a politician, seemingly all stems from things London happened to get "wind of", while working for another company. 

As far as Punk being a politician and a "dictator" in ROH goes, I find it hard to believe and if he was, then so what? He had the highest profile and was the head trainer of the wrestling school - for a time Punk pretty much WAS ROH. If he was booking stuff in OVW - which again, I highly doubt, once again who cares? Punk did some of his best stuff in OVW... it's a pity he can't get in on the booking for WWE - I'd wager we'd get a much better show. It's no secret, Punk is a jerk by his own admission. Many people think he's a cocky, arrogant, arsehole, but I'd say they confuse cockiness and arrogance with confidence and self-belief. Punk is supremely 
confident and there's nothing wrong with that.. you need it to survive in the wrestling business, otherwise you'll get eaten alive.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> So what I'm getting out of this is that even though - and this is by his own admission, he didn't know him, London immediately began forming a negative opinion of Punk based on Jack Evans' and "some other guys'" bitching. Then when he did encounter Punk, he saw him "pacing like a tiger" and presumed he was upset... and then because he only said "hi" - when Punk didn't even have to speak to London (a visiting WWE wrestler), to begin with - instead of virtually t-bagging him, like everyone else apparently did, he thought Punk was being a dick and was annoyed that people liked London. It sounds like a whole lot of paranoia on London's part to me - although considering the amount of pot London smokes, it's hardly surprising. I'd imagine London is so baked most of the time, he has no clue of what is going on around him anyway, so, that being said, I'll take most things London says with a pinch of salt... and especially in this case, since London's view of Punk being an arsehole and a politician, seemingly all stems from things London happened to get "wind of", while working for another company.
> 
> As far as Punk being a politician and a "dictator" in ROH goes, I find it hard to believe and if he was, then so what? He had the highest profile and was the head trainer of the wrestling school - for a time Punk pretty much WAS ROH. If he was booking stuff in OVW - which again, I highly doubt, once again who cares? Punk did some of his best stuff in OVW... it's a pity he can't get in on the booking for WWE - I'd wager we'd get a much better show. It's no secret, Punk is a jerk by his own admission. Many people think he's a cocky, arrogant, arsehole, but I'd say they confuse cockiness and arrogance with confidence and self-belief. Punk is supremely
> confident and there's nothing wrong with that.. you need it to survive in the wrestling business, otherwise you'll get eaten alive.


So what you're basically saying is that Paul London is a dick for making observations that he has no business making. But the observations are probably right.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really wish people would actually watch it before they start spewing shit. It's getting embarrassing now.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

It's common knowledge that Punk is a dick (he even says he's not a nice person) so you can't attack London for that unless you are comfortable looking stupid. I don't believe London is jealous, anything I've seen from him recently has made me believe he's happy with what he is doing with his life... I do wish him and Kendrick came back to help revive the tag team division though.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay.

This is an excerpt from a whole shoot. It is not just blatant bashing of Punk. London told the story during to being asked. He found that Punk was too much a politicer for his liking, and didn't like Punk's authority attitude. Back in ROH Punk WAS a complete dickhead and controller. It was well known. From here the shoot goes on. In fact he goes into further talk of other backstagers , and leaves the Punk story. Main point being, this is not some random interview shot yesterday where he goes "LOL PUNK IS A DICKHEAD HE SHUDNT BE WERE HE IS". He was simply stating his problems with Punk. It doesn't matter , its only an interview, but this is not bitterness or attention seeking.

Marks kinda need to stop overreacting and putting Punk on a pedestal. He's a dick. But that doesn't you cant be a fan of him.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Kid Kablam said:


> *So what you're basically saying is that Paul London is a dick for making observations that he has no business making.* But the observations are probably right.


Where did I say that? I said despite not knowing anything about him at the time, London's opinion on Punk, was largely based on the opinion of others.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk is clearly a bit of an asshole, but I really don't care. I'm never going to meet him and he entertains me.

I've watched the shoot and although London clearly doesn't like Punk, he didn't go out of his way to slate him. Just gave his honest opinion and I don't think he's really that bothered; he was just answering a question. If he wasn't asked the question then he'd probably never have mentioned Punk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

mblonde09 said:


> Where did I say that? I said despite not knowing anything about him at the time, London's opinion on Punk, was largely based on the opinion of others.


They weren't friends but they were working for ROH during the same time period so of course he knew Punk. Once again, watch the video before blindly defending Punk for something that isn't even that serious or worth defending. Christ sake, everyone (even Punk's closest friends) say that their first impressions of him was that he was a dick. Then they find out that he really _is_ a dick.

London could've went in on Punk but like he says, the only time even talks about these people is when someone else brings them up.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The looks of it amber vs cm punk fans at wrestlemania..

Yeah I know i'm being corny right now..


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Dark_Link said:


> The looks of it amber vs cm punk fans at wrestlemania..
> 
> Yeah I know i'm being corny right now..


She's a CM Punk fan too (or used to be?).

What she saying is rational, but she could do it in a less trollish manner...then again, the mods here have no qualms about calling others "fucktards", but penalize posters who do the exact same thing. Gotta love this forum.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Leechmaster said:


> She's a CM Punk fan too (or used to be?).
> 
> What she saying is rational, but she could do it in a less trollish manner...then again, the mods here have no qualms about calling others "fucktards", but penalize posters who do the exact same thing. Gotta love this forum.


Ok she might be a punk fan but the good thing about her is she don't sugarcoat CM Punks shenanigans like the rest of these CM Punk fans who would rapidly jump to conclusion like morons And use the same "he's jealous" he/she is a "nobody" lines. Because actually none of them can actually come up with an intellectual response. 


Bet if Paul London said that shit about cena they would all go hail mary and suck on london nuts. 

That's the thing. To this fans punk is like a "God" anybody who says something about phil automatically turns into a nobody/loser.

And bout the fuckstard well that's how you gotta talk to these dickheads. Because being reasonable with them at first won't do it.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Where did I say that? I said despite not knowing anything about him at the time, London's opinion on Punk, was largely based on the opinion of others.


He also gave a personal anecdote wherein he makes observations about Punk, observations that are not terribly beyond the pale. Plus, London and Punk travel in very similar circles. 

It's partly based on the opinion of others, but it's not based on the opinions of outsiders or people he met on the street. These are his peers.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Amber B said:


> *They weren't friends but they were working for ROH during the same time period so of course he knew Punk.* Once again, watch the video before blindly defending Punk for something that isn't even that serious or worth defending. Christ sake, everyone (even Punk's closest friends) say that their first impressions of him was that he was a dick. Then they find out that he really _is_ a dick.
> 
> London could've went in on Punk but like he says, the only time even talks about these people is when someone else brings them up.


So why did London himself, say he didn't know him?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Leechmaster said:


> She's a CM Punk fan too (or used to be?).
> 
> What she saying is rational, but she could do it in a less trollish manner...then again, the mods here have no qualms about calling others "fucktards", but penalize posters who do the exact same thing. Gotta love this forum.


I'm a fan of his and have been for years. That will probably never change unless he does something remarkably stupid but when he's an asshole, he's an asshole. When he's boring me, he's boring me. I'm never going to hide behind the fan label and not think that his shit doesn't stink when it does. You can call that trolling while I just call it not being a sucker. I don't call people names on here either and couldn't give two shits about being a mod when it comes to me running my mouth. I was like this before I had the blue bar. Still waiting on my super cape, though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Didn't Punk and Teddy Hart get into a fight in a parking lot while both were in TNA? Didn't Teddy Hart get run out of ROH for being a spot monkey and doing top of cage moon saults just for shits and giggles? Isn't Jack Evans tight with Teddy Hart? Isn't Jack Evans and Teddy Hart major stoners? Isn't Paul London a major stoner? So the stoner buddies who went nowhere in the business don't like the straight edge CM Punk who now is a top guy in the WWE making a couple million a year at least while London has to sell road stories in "shoot" interviews to make pay the bills.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Didn't Punk and Teddy Hart get into a fight in a parking lot while both were in TNA? Didn't Teddy Hart get run out of ROH for being a spot monkey and doing top of cage moon saults just for shits and giggles? Isn't Jack Evans tight with Teddy Hart? Isn't Jack Evans and Teddy Hart major stoners? Isn't Paul London a major stoner? So the stoner buddies who went nowhere in the business don't like the straight edge CM Punk who now is a top guy in the WWE making a couple million a year at least while London has to sell road stories in "shoot" interviews to make pay the bills.


All your claims do nothing in regards to why London dislikes Punk. The stoner thing has nothing to do with it. And money definately doesn't. So IDK what that has to do with London disliking Punk. It's not like he's pulled a Kenny Dykstra and has been shitting on Punk for a week straight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

mblonde09 said:


> So why did London himself, say he didn't know him?


With a ROH roster as small as it was back in 2002-2003, you really think that this was their first meeting? I took it as him not being friends with him.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Didn't Punk and Teddy Hart get into a fight in a parking lot while both were in TNA? Didn't Teddy Hart get run out of ROH for being a spot monkey and doing top of cage moon saults just for shits and giggles? Isn't Jack Evans tight with Teddy Hart? Isn't Jack Evans and Teddy Hart major stoners? Isn't Paul London a major stoner? So the stoner buddies who went nowhere in the business don't like the straight edge CM Punk who now is a top guy in the WWE making a couple million a year at least while London has to sell road stories in "shoot" interviews to make pay the bills.


Except Teddy and Punk squashed that a long time and even Punk said that it was more of a bitch slap than some fight in a parking lot. It happened in front of a fast food joint. Yup Paul London was just waiting for the right time to see Punk make it big in order to say pretty tame things that everyone else has said about him for years. Let's just ignore that he was asked about him and let's also forget that he didn't shit on Danielson. What a hater. 

Why are you guys so damn defensive? :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Didn't Punk and Teddy Hart get into a fight in a parking lot while both were in TNA? Didn't Teddy Hart get run out of ROH for being a spot monkey and doing top of cage moon saults just for shits and giggles? Isn't Jack Evans tight with Teddy Hart? Isn't Jack Evans and Teddy Hart major stoners? Isn't Paul London a major stoner? So the stoner buddies who went nowhere in the business don't like the straight edge CM Punk who now is a top guy in the WWE making a couple million a year at least while London has to sell road stories in "shoot" interviews to make pay the bills.


What this gotta do with anything you fucking moron.

"it still real to you dammit"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Point being that any time somebody is successful and you're not you resent them. London sees Punk successful and knows he wasted his potential. Punk was driven to be a top guy, London was happy just bring one of the boys. Every work place has it - the employees who want to work their way up into management and the other staff who sit around making fun of that person while they stagnate in their current jobs, perhaps happy enough with their lot in life. London now has to sell road stories to be able to afford his next doobie - and this is what he's selling now "Jack Evans hated Punk, and Punk said "hi" to me very rudely" Holy shit, where can I get my hands on this shoot. Sounds like new, interesting, ground breaking entertaining shit.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *Point being that any time somebody is successful and you're not you resent them*. London sees Punk successful and knows he wasted his potential. Punk was driven to be a top guy, London was happy just bring one of the boys. Every work place has it - the employees who want to work their way up into management and the other staff who sit around making fun of that person while they stagnate in their current jobs, perhaps happy enough with their lot in life. London now has to sell road stories to be able to afford his next doobie - and this is what he's selling now "Jack Evans hated Punk, and Punk said "hi" to me very rudely" Holy shit, where can I get my hands on this shoot. Sounds like new, interesting, ground breaking entertaining shit.


So do you resent Punk?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I'm a fan of his and have been for years. That will probably never change unless he does something remarkably stupid but when he's an asshole, he's an asshole. When he's boring me, he's boring me. I'm never going to hide behind the fan label and not think that his shit doesn't stink when it does. You can call that trolling while I just call it not being a sucker. I don't call people names on here either and *couldn't give two shits about being a mod when it comes to me running my mouth. I was like this before I had the blue bar. Still waiting on my super cape, though.*


Then you shouldn't be a mod - just saying.

And I don't care if people call Punk an asshole in real life because he most likely is...I'm just talking about your approach to these discussions (and others) as a mod is not fair considering posters get reprimanded for the exact same thing.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Point being that any time somebody is successful and you're not you resent them. London sees Punk successful and knows he wasted his potential. Punk was driven to be a top guy, London was happy just bring one of the boys. Every work place has it - the employees who want to work their way up into management and the other staff who sit around making fun of that person while they stagnate in their current jobs, perhaps happy enough with their lot in life. London now has to sell road stories to be able to afford his next doobie - and this is what he's selling now "Jack Evans hated Punk, and Punk said "hi" to me very rudely" Holy shit, where can I get my hands on this shoot. Sounds like new, interesting, ground breaking entertaining shit.


Oh yeah he's jealous of Punk. is not a fucking shoot because 1 he did not say anything hateful towards your hero. 
2. London is finacially stable plus he's an actor now and still wrestles on the side. When he really don't need to.
3. I bet you didn't even watched the damn thing.
4. I'm about to start really snapping on you dumb ass Illiterate fan boys because im tired of being reasonable with yall. 

5. Get off from CM Punk jock straps that shit is not manly.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

i hate punk but him being an asshole wont make me hate him more

people are people


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Didn't Punk and Teddy Hart get into a fight in a parking lot while both were in TNA? Didn't Teddy Hart get run out of ROH for being a spot monkey and doing top of cage moon saults just for shits and giggles? Isn't Jack Evans tight with Teddy Hart? Isn't Jack Evans and Teddy Hart major stoners? Isn't Paul London a major stoner? So the stoner buddies who went nowhere in the business don't like the straight edge CM Punk who now is a top guy in the WWE making a couple million a year at least while London has to sell road stories in "shoot" interviews to make pay the bills.





mblonde09 said:


> So why did London himself, say he didn't know him?


fpalm Your blindness makes me sad to be a Punk mark.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

NearFall said:


> fpalm *Your blindness makes me sad to be a Punk mark.*


What? As if I care. Also, what "blindness"? Amber said that Punk and London, must've known each other and I simply pointed out that London said he didn't - and that was a quote from London himself. Besides, this should probably be locked now anyway, it's gone far enough and probably didn't even need to be posted in the first place.



Amber B said:


> With a ROH roster as small as it was back in 2002-2003, you really think that this was their first meeting? *I took it as him not being friends with him.*


"I caught some sort of wind that I was a big sell out, but it always came directed from him. I also heard [Samoa] Joe's name thrown in there, but I didn't buy that because I was more familiar with Joe. *I didn't think much of it because I didn't know Phil*".

Seems pretty clear cut to me.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Never heard of Paul London until now, looks like his job is now done.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vyed said:


> Who gives a shit? He is a nobody clearly jealous and bitter.


This.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I keep switching. I think Rock marks are the worst. Then something like this pops up and I remember why I had Punk marks above them lol.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

So because someone tells somebody how it was working with the guy automatically turns into that person not liking that person.

The topic of this thread is very misleading.

Nobody has proof that london hates punk.

Just because he told a story does not means he doesn't like him. 

you know what fuck it im done trying to explain shit to all these moronic fan boyz.


Imma just gtfo and go smoke a blunt


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Point being that any time somebody is successful and you're not you resent them. London sees Punk successful and knows he wasted his potential. Punk was driven to be a top guy, London was happy just bring one of the boys.


Yes, it's that simple. London didn't want it enough. It has nothing to do with the hierarchy of WWE at the time. Nope, no extenuating circumstances. There's just absolute success, absolute failure. Happy people and bitter people. Did you just come from a business seminar?



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Every work place has it - the employees who want to work their way up into management and the other staff who sit around making fun of that person while they stagnate in their current jobs, perhaps happy enough with their lot in life. London now has to sell road stories to be able to afford his next doobie - and this is what he's selling now "Jack Evans hated Punk, and Punk said "hi" to me very rudely" Holy shit, where can I get my hands on this shoot. Sounds like new, interesting, ground breaking entertaining shit.


And every work place has people who take credit for other people's ideas, torpedo other people's success, and prize promotion over doing quality work. Some people don't want to compromise themselves, some people make a key mistake at just the wrong time. It happens. But could we please drop this idea that Paul London is some sort of nobody or slacker. He had a better career than 99.9% of wrestlers out there. He smokes pot, but so does a good portion of the roster. He has an overly tuned bullshit meter. Oh well.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, the CM Punk marks are really taking this out of context.

God forbid anybody says something "bad" about the almighty Punk. If they do, they are jealous and bitter.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Trouble Trouble said:


> Damn, the CM Punk marks are really taking this out of context.
> 
> God forbid anybody says something "bad" about the almighty Punk. If they do, they are jealous and bitter.


Or a nobody.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess The Rock is a jealous, bitter, nobody for what he said about Punk in the past, right?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Trouble Trouble said:


> I guess The Rock is a jealous, bitter, nobody for what he said about Punk in the past, right?


Big, big, big difference.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

A Divorce Lawyer said:


> Big, big, big difference.


So, what makes London a nobody?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Leechmaster said:


> Then you shouldn't be a mod - just saying.
> 
> And I don't care if people call Punk an asshole in real life because he most likely is...I'm just talking about your approach to these discussions (and others) as a mod is not fair considering posters get reprimanded for the exact same thing.


Considering that you seem to only pull the mod card with me whenever I say something that isn't positive about Punk, I can't really take your complaint seriously. Being a mod, super mod or admin does not mean that my opinion weighs more nor should it mean that I have to water down my opinion in order to appease others. If I start insulting other members, give people infractions for merely disagreeing with me, etc then you have a point but since I don't, using the mod card is pretty whack.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I love CM Punk , but then again I love Paul London. It's weird how Punk fans are calling London bitter when he just told his opinion on Punk. I'd find it hard to believe London's story is made up just to "bury" Punk and be bitter or what ever you want to call it. Punk has a history of being a dickhead and I heard numerous stories from numerous wrestlers similar to this. Maybe this was just in his ROH days? Who knows?

Also just to throw it out there Paul London at his peak was a far better wrestler than Punk will ever be. London at his peak was the best wrestler in North America IMO.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

geraldinhio said:


> I love CM Punk , but then again I love Paul London. It's weird how Punk fans are calling London bitter when he just told his opinion on Punk. I'd find it hard to believe London's story is made up just to "bury" Punk and be bitter or what ever you want to call it. Punk has a history of being a dickhead and I heard numerous stories from numerous wrestlers similar to this. Maybe this was just in his ROH days? Who knows?
> 
> Also just to throw it out there *Paul London at his peak was a far better wrestler than Punk will ever be. London at his peak was the best wrestler in North America IMO.*


Never heard of him putting on 5 star matches, if you wanna say a better high flyer then Punk I can deal with it, but wrestling has more than that, he's more technical, better seller (the best today in that, sometimes you think he's really injured but he isn't, which is great), better in ring physiology. He's the one of the best today, I'm impressed that he constantly put on good/great matches in the past 2 years. Nothing against Paul I know that he was good in the ring. But why bring staff from the past, and it really doesn't matter Punk is in a place that Paul can wish he can reach, it's not easy to get in Punk place, because overall he's the best today with few guys.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Pro Royka said:


> Never heard of him putting on 5 star matches, if you wanna say a better high flyer then Punk I can deal with it, but wrestling has more than that, he's more technical, better seller (the best today in that, sometimes you think he's really injured but he isn't, which is great), better in ring physiology. He's the one of the best today, I'm impressed that he constantly put on good/great matches in the past 2 years. Nothing against Paul I know that he was good in the ring. But why bring staff from the past, and it really doesn't matter Punk is in a place that Paul can wish he can reach, it's not easy to get in Punk place, because overall he's the best today with few guys.


Paul London was far more than a high flyer before the WWE. In terms of technical ability , psychology and selling id give the nod to London in his ROH days. I can recommend a few matches but I'd doubt you would bother hunting them down. It's just my opinion too. This is coming from a MASSIVE Punk mark too. Punk has been great the last two years no one can deny it. London brought it up for the sake of a shoot interview too , nothing else.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Pro Royka said:


> Never heard of him putting on 5 star matches, if you wanna say a better high flyer then Punk I can deal with it, but wrestling has more than that, he's more technical, better seller (the best today in that, sometimes you think he's really injured but he isn't, which is great), better in ring physiology. He's the one of the best today, I'm impressed that he constantly put on good/great matches in the past 2 years. Nothing against Paul I know that he was good in the ring. But why bring staff from the past, and it really doesn't matter Punk is in a place that Paul can wish he can reach, it's not easy to get in Punk place, because overall he's the best today with few guys.


Did you even watch Paul London, and do you know anything about being a good wrestler?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I know 1 thing, Paul London vs. Michael Shane from the early days of ROH was a pretty damn good match.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't blame Punk for being an asshole. I would be too, if I were him. Can't hate someone for doing something I'd do myself!


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy fucking shit, some people really need to hop off Punk's dick.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I keep switching. I think Rock marks are the worst. Then something like this pops up and I remember why I had Punk marks above them lol.


Punk marks, Daniel Bryan marks, Rock marks, not sure who is the most insufferable but the way they go on I think they want to get into each of the respective wrestler's pants or have their babies.

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> Holy fucking shit, some people really need to hop off Punk's dick.


What else can people with vaginas do???


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

Punk marks are fucking pathetic and what's funny is Punk would probably ignore them or spit on them in real life.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Not all Punk marks are bad unk2

I mean, he is my favourite Wrestler. But there isint a need to get really defensive over these things, Punk is an asshole with a short temper, can't be denied. No defend him when he obviously an asshole. But people are people. Does it affect his wrestling or workrate?(which is what people are fans of) No.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

4 hours laters and punk marks still with the same jealous nobody shit. 

Fuck..


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Honestly, i like Both London and Punk but i think that London is just jealous of Punks Success! that is my view. I mean, London had potential, and in my eyes, still does if he gets a chance. but i think that London just pissed on how big Punk has become!*


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> 4 hours laters and punk marks still with the same jealous nobody shit.
> 
> Fuck..


He ain't jealous or bitter. He was merely asked a question.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

NearFall said:


> He ain't jealous or bitter. He was merely asked a question.


And it's a very insightful answer into how backstage relationships work. London isn't as assertive or controlling while Punk is. They both have similar outlooks in life but Punk is willing to step on as many toes as he needs to. London sees this and it rubs him the wrong way. His friends tell him that Punk is running things like a dictator, someone he doesn't know is asking him to come back. He meets Punk, and things are more than a little chilly. What's he to think? He says up front that this is just an impression.

That's how a lot of relationships get formed in wrestling. Circles of friends and workers intersect, sometimes gracefully, sometimes it's a collision. This one didn't go smoothly. It is what it is.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

NearFall said:


> He ain't jealous or bitter. He was merely asked a question.


I wasn't saying he was a jealous nobody shit lol I meant what the marks keeps saying to london regarding what he said about punk.

Like the same shit. Because none of them actually has anything intellectual to say.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Vyed said:


> @Grave
> 
> Exactly. Punk is a dick in real life, we know that. I wont defend him but paul london is nothing but a bitter attention whore. The only way he can be relevant is by "shooting" on a top star. I hate these insecure fucks.


Oh, and how do you think Punk got over? Through sheer will and talent?

CM Punk is the most insecure performer in a long time. He's got a bitter little man complex going on, and the only way he gets anywhere is to whine, complain, and pander. If it wasn't for his shoot on Cena, he'd be nothing, and now that he's been champion for so long, without the reinforcing glare of another top superstar shining upon him, we are all beginning to see just how one dimensional, bland and uncharismatic he is.

London speaks the truth, and he's entitled to do so. Punk is a fucking loser.


----------



## Retro (Jul 8, 2012)

It's not like London has out and out said that he hates Punk. He's just saying that Punk gave off a bad aura the first time the two met.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

> Oh, and how do you think Punk got over? Through sheer will and talent?
> 
> CM Punk is the most insecure performer in a long time. He's got a bitter little man complex going on, and the only way he gets anywhere is to whine, complain, and pander. If it wasn't for his shoot on Cena, he'd be nothing, and now that he's been champion for so long, without the reinforcing glare of another top superstar shining upon him, we are all beginning to see just how one dimensional, bland and uncharismatic he is.
> 
> London speaks the truth, and he's entitled to do so. Punk is a fucking loser.


His reported attitude beckons the hatred he receives most times. But talent-wise? No. The guy has proven himself time and time again over the past two years. He belongs in that upper echelon talent-wise.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Phenom said:


> Oh, and how do you think Punk got over? Through sheer will and talent?
> 
> CM Punk is the most insecure performer in a long time. He's got a bitter little man complex going on, and the only way he gets anywhere is to whine, complain, and pander. If it wasn't for his shoot on Cena, he'd be nothing, and now that he's been champion for so long, without the reinforcing glare of another top superstar shining upon him, we are all beginning to see just how one dimensional, bland and uncharismatic he is.
> 
> London speaks the truth, and he's entitled to do so. Punk is a fucking loser.


Not really. Punk got where he is by laying it down for McMahon "Give me the push I deserve, or I'm out. Here's my idea, if you want it, let's do it. If not, I can make money in the indies."

That's what you're supposed to do.

I think Punk's a dick, but he fought for himself, and he won.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, that is how Punk became successful, even though he had to step on a few toes along the way at least he made it possible and proved himself worthy now. Obviously how does come off as a douche but I can't blame the guy for doing so. London just made a good answer regarding to that, maybe his first impression of Punk wasn't really a good one.


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that Paul London doesn't like most wrestlers. Ha. I have yet to watch this interview but I''ll check it out as I highly enjoyed the last one. But it's one of those things - an ambiguous personal situation between 2 people I don't know personally and am an unlikely to know the truth of. I don't seethe point in "taking sides" in situations like this, we know they can both have abrasive personalities at times but I just don't see a reason to instantly stop liking ether one of them just because one happens to have a problem with the other. And I still do like both of these guys.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...tion-rules-new-improved-updated-2-4-12-a.html


----------

